# My dog bit a child. Help...



## Needyouradvice (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a 70lb lab mix who I love more than anything, but last night he bit my friends four year old daughter. It was so bad she was transported out if state for plastic surgery to fix her right eye. I am heartbroken to say the least and I'm struggling with what to do. Here is some background:

*we live in an area that is 5 acres fenced in, he gets out for hours everyday.
*i know he's at least 1/2 lab, because the mother was a purebred. Not sure what breed the father was.
*i do not hit him, I speak in a low tone voice when he has done something wrong. 
*i got him when he was 6 months old, he will be three soon. He was not abused when I got him, nor has he experienced abuse since I've had him
*we leave his food out 24/7 and I stick my hands in it while he's eating, never a problem. We don't feed table food often but when we do he takes it gently

With that background, here's what happened: the little girl had just stepped into my house holding a bag of McDonald's. knowing she couldn't shoe him off of her food herself (where it was at his eye level-he knows not to beg or steal from my bf and I) I held him while she got her shoes off. Before we got in the house I noticed he was a lot more active than he normally is, but we don't have company often so I thought he was just excited. As I held him back while she took off her shoes, he lunged at her, dragging me with him. I pulled him off of her as soon as I could. 

Her right eye was all torn up and she just had surgery today. She had to see plastic surgeons due to the severity and location of the wound. She's going to be okay, but her eye may never work properly again as he tore the nerves and muscle in her eyelid when it ripped.

This has never happened before, he's never even shown aggression towards people. This dog is my life, I love him more than anything. But I don't think I can forgive what he has done, nor will I ever trust him or my own knowledge and beliefs again with what I saw. Im definitely not keeping him. Should i put him down? Would it be okay to find him another home, one without children instead of putting him down? Any advice is welcome, please be kind.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Needyouradvice said:


> This has never happened before, he's never even shown aggression towards people.
> This dog is my life, I love him more than anything. But I don't think I can forgive what he has done,
> nor will I ever trust him or my own knowledge and beliefs again with what I saw.
> 
> ...


Very simple answer - 
if U are not keeping the dog, yes - put him down, ASAP.

U cannot pass him to anyone else, given the severity of the bite. The only option would be U fix 
the problem, which entails not only keeping the dog, but getting pro help for B-Mod. Since U won't keep 
him, the sole resolution is to euthanize him, & as quickly as U can make an appt to do so. There is no 
sense in delaying the inevitable, & if U allow time to pass, U will become too emotional to carry thru.

Don't send someone else to the vet without U - if need be, find someone to *go with U*, 
or ask the vet to come to Ur home for the euthanasia, & ask a friend or family member to join U.
But don't leave Ur dog in the care of another, for that final trip; he needs U there.

Sorry for the terrible event, & i hope the child's eye recovers all function.
Most vets will do home-euths on request - hopefully, Urs is one such kind soul.
RIP to the dog.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I hope the outcome is as positive as it can be for the little girl. 

How you deal with this is ultimately up to you. You can't pass a problem dog like this on under any circumstances - you will be kicking yourself if he bites or attacks another child/person. No rescue will touch a dog with a bite history with a barge pole and it would be irresponsible to try and home him yourself.

So you are pretty much left with two options. Either you manage the dog to within an inch of his life and ensure he is never put in a position where he could do the same thing again. Personally I don't believe you can ever trust a dog that bites in this manner.

Or you have him PTS.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll have to agree with everyone else. I would never trust a dog that has seriously injured a person. If you say he has never showed any aggression before, then he clearly is unpredictable. And even if you could predict it you would have to constantly observe his actions and keep him under a strict control. That's no life for a dog and his owner in my opinion...

Also, this may sound bad but, if I were that poor child's parents I would expect you to do the right thing... I mean these people would never understand how you could keep the dog in the house while their girl is growing up with such consequences...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

shadowmare said:


> ...if I were that poor child's parents, *I'd expect you to do the right thing.*
> 
> ...these people would never understand how you could keep the dog in the house while their girl [grows up]
> with such consequences.


Serve a little less guilt with that side of heartbreak, please? :huh:

Killing the dog isn't "the right thing". It won't help heal the child, it won't reduce her pain or the injury, 
& it won't "serve the dog right", either. The sole reason for killing the dog is to eliminate the possibility 
of the dog going to other hands, as the owner does not want to keep him - which is their choice, & IMO, 
a reasonable decision.

Being "guilted" into such decisions is not acceptable. They need to be made with a clear head, not to fit 
someone else's agenda. It's the owner's decision - & IMO, they've had quite enuf drama for the week.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

If you're not prepared to keep him and manage him then the only option is to put him to sleep I'm afraid. No reputable rescue would touch him, not with a bite history like this, and not telling them about it would obviously be irresponsible as hell as he could go on to do the same to another child. Even homes without children usually encounter children on a fairly regular basis.

I'm so sorry this happened and I hope the little girl makes a full recovery.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Its very sad but the line has been crossed unfortunately and I wouldn't keep the dog nor pass it on, the dog would have been taken to the vets already, sorry.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh how awful, I truly feel for you, the little girl and her parents.

This is all very raw at the moment, but in a few days time you still feel the same as you say you do in your last paragraph, can`t forgive your dog, do not want to keep him then personally I think you should have him put to sleep.


----------



## Hayley22 (May 12, 2013)

Very hard decision. 

Personally if it was my dog i would keep and seperate from children untill more training is done, i.e leave etc. Did he actually bite her or just lunge and therefore the claws got in her eye etc? 

Unfortunately things like this can happen, they are dogs not robots. To me he doesnt sound like a problem dog as you say this is the first time. Personally i would have a think or speak to rescue and see what they say. 

Noone can tell you what to do, everyone would do very different things in this situaton. Was it aggresssion or playful "i want that".?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Hayley22 said:


> Very hard decision.
> 
> Personally if it was my dog i would keep and seperate from children untill more training is done, i.e leave etc. Did he actually bite her or just lunge and therefore the claws got in her eye etc?
> 
> ...


I have to agree that this sounds to me more a case of getting the McDonalds mixed up with the child, but having said that it is not something that can be brushed aside. It is not something to be forgiven or not; he is a dog, he didn't set out to tear a child's eye.

If it were my dog and living as you say you do in the middle of five acres, I would be keeping him if possible and making quite sure he had no future contact with children. If you don't keep him, there is only one other option.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

If this was a case of the dog grabbing at the mcdonalds bag and catching the child then it SERIOUSLY needs some work on controlling its jaws and some impulse control work too. I've had dogs snatch at things and I've not needed plastic surgery from it. I've had a dog catch my face too, I was left with a rather nasty bruise and a tiny cut just under my eye.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Considering you had to pull the dog off, was it really just a missed grab? Surely if it was just a grab the dog would have released fairly quickly. 

The damage done is severe and I wish the girl a full recovery.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

sounds more like he was lunging at the food not her......you say you dont have company much....did you socialise him with children?? imo from reading what you wrote it sounds like a terrible accident. of course you will be feeling like he has broken your trust etc but if it was me id be doing more training with him not putting him to sleep, you have plenty of land that you could pop him out when there are children?? if he hasnt been socialised with children then you cant really expect him to know how to act around them. its a horrid situation to be in and the final decision is very much your own.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Nothing useful to add, but just to say sorry for such a horrible situation to be in. I hope the little girl's injuries heal well and you can reach the decisions you need regarding your dog, whatever they may be. It just shows that no dog is 100% trustworthy and we should never be complacent. 
Thinking about you .


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If you feel you can't keep the dog, PTS is the only ethical option. It would be really wrong to pass him to someone else. Although it does look like it was McDonalds he was trying to get, not the child and as such it was a tragic accident rather than true aggression. 

You could keep him, and make sure he's not around children or visitors (esp when they have food), but if you feel your relationship with him is irrevocably broken, then PTS. He won't suffer or know what was happening.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

God I feel for your awful situation.

If you can't keep him I think euthanasia is your only option.

I don't know if there is an option to keep him and do work, only you know the full circumstance and if there is any hope.

It seems that he didn't inhibit his bite when he grabbed the child so rather than the food. Most dogs have all snatched food at one time or another but held most hold back on the bite as soon as they hit the human.

I'm so, so sorry for everyone this awful situation.

I hope the little girl recovers.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

So sorry for the little girl and your dog as well!

I disagree that PTS is the only option if you don't want to keep him, but PTS or keeping him are the ONLY ways you can make sure this never happens again.

I own a dog who was rehomed due to biting children - although there were no injuries to that extent (bleeding fingers a couple of times) I would still have taken him on if there were. I have a strict training programme for him, and I don't have children. We rarely have visiting children, and when we do, he was popped in a crate. You could do the same. When children visits, he has to be locked into a room so the child can't let him out, muzzled if necessary. Or there might be someone without children who would take him on.

How many times do we hear of vets refusing to put dogs to sleep after just one bite and we all rally round trying to find a rescue space and rehabilitate the dog? I know local vets round here won't PTS without a behaviourist having seen the dog - although that would depend on the extent of the injury.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

BoredomBusters said:


> So sorry for the little girl and your dog as well!
> 
> I disagree that PTS is the only option if you don't want to keep him, but PTS or keeping him are the ONLY ways you can make sure this never happens again.
> 
> ...


In an ideal world there would be somewhere safe for the dog to go, but we do not live in such a world. A dear friend of mine had a cocker spaniel who was reknowned for his hatred of children. She muzzled him every time they went out and every time a child came to the house. One day her daughter turned up unexpectedly with her toddler and before my friend had a chance to muzzle him, he had badly bitten the child.

She tried all sorts of rescues, including Dogs Trust who supposedly never put a healthy dog down, and they all said they would pts because he had bitten a child. I blame the daughter, who knew perfectly well that her toddler was in danger if she just showed up, but didn't even wait outside for my friend to sort the dog out. But that is neither here nor there.

In the OP's circumstances I would keep the dog. She has enough space to be sure it doesn't happen again, but her idea that a dog should need forgiveness for being a dog does not sit right with me.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Dogs trust make no secret of the fact they don't consider a dog that's bitten to that extent to be 'healthy'. 

No, we don't live in an ideal world, but like there was a child free home ready for Scamp, there might be one for this dog? If my son has children in the next decade and wants to bring youngsters into the house, the doors will be locked so he can't get in unexpectedly, as I'm sure Scamp would revert to biting children who try to touch him, training or no training. So I'd just make it impossible for them to be together.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

BoredomBusters said:


> Dogs trust make no secret of the fact they don't consider a dog that's bitten to that extent to be 'healthy'.
> 
> No, we don't live in an ideal world, but like there was a child free home ready for Scamp, there might be one for this dog? If my son has children in the next decade and wants to bring youngsters into the house, the doors will be locked so he can't get in unexpectedly, as I'm sure Scamp would revert to biting children who try to touch him, training or no training. So I'd just make it impossible for them to be together.


Precisely. I would be keeping the dog and being extra vigilant. However, from what the OP has posted, it does not seem to me that this is a child thing and that the dog would have been just as likely to bite an adult given the same circumstances. Food at that level could appear to be on offer to a dog.

Although I feel for the child and for the OP, I can't help thinking that if he has really never shown any inclination to bite in the past, that this is a one off that could have been avoided.

Just my take on it, which probably won't go down well.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Precisely. I would be keeping the dog and being extra vigilant. However, from what the OP has posted, it does not seem to me that this is a child thing and that the dog would have been just as likely to bite an adult given the same circumstances. Food at that level could appear to be on offer to a dog.
> 
> Although I feel for the child and for the OP, I can't help thinking that if he has really never shown any inclination to bite in the past, that this is a one off that could have been avoided.
> 
> Just my take on it, which probably won't go down well.


I think it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

NYA, I am so sorry. It is a difficult, heart-breaking situation to be in.

Only you were IN the actual situation and witnessed what happened. And nobody knows your dog the way you do.

Soul and head crushingly hard as it might be - before you take the next step, whatever this may be, please wait until are calm enough so that you can evaluate what happened rationally and with as much objectivity as humanly possible. Be brutally honest with yourself. Replay and rewind the incident - what EXACTLY happened.

For what it's worth, I couldn't envisage rehoming a dog with a bite history - least of all one who went for a child. If I, his owner who had him for years, seemingly didn't know him well enough to anticipate the bite - how could anyone else.

Plus, I think you'd be hard pressed to find ANY rescue organisation willing to take him on. For legal and insurance reasons, mainly. No insurance will touch a dog with a bite history.

Only you know whether you are able and willing to "manage" him for the remainder of his life. Which may mean never allowing visitors in your home or always muzzling him if you do. It IS doable.

Please don't take this out of context, but I am somewhat surprised that the child's parents haven't demanded that the dog is euthanized immediatly. I am as potty about dogs as can be, but if a dog bit my child, in the face - whether she was holding a McDonalds bag or not - I'd want his head on a platter. I'd understand that his owner was devastated, but this is not a minor character or behaviour transgression. 

Wishing you strength and courage in whatever decision you'll make.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Needyouradvice said:


> I have a 70lb lab mix who I love more than anything, but last night he bit my friends four year old daughter. It was so bad she was transported out if state for plastic surgery to fix her right eye. I am heartbroken to say the least and I'm struggling with what to do. Here is some background:
> 
> *we live in an area that is 5 acres fenced in, he gets out for hours everyday.
> *i know he's at least 1/2 lab, because the mother was a purebred. Not sure what breed the father was.
> ...


Are you in the US? The "out of state" part made is sound like you are?
You may not have a choice. As the child has needed medical attention this will be reported, and DHEC or whoever handles this sort of thing in your state will be contacting you soon regarding quarantine. He'll have to be quarantined for 10 days no matter what anyway. They *might* let you do the quarantine at home, if he is UTD on his vaccines, but it's very likely that AC will seize him.

Your homeowners insurance may not give you a choice either. If you haven't already contacted them, you'll need to do this too.


----------



## Needyouradvice (Jul 28, 2013)

So it's not just that I don't want to keep him... I may have been able to get through this and actually keep him and work through this with him... If I weren't 3 months pregnant. My home will not be kid free for much longer.

Also, just to clarify the mother of the child he bit is one of my good friends and i have asked her many times and had a lot of coversations with her about this. She does not think that I should put him down, her opinion is probably the most important to me. If she asked me to put him down, I would have done so already without discussion. She knows him, and she knows he was a good dog. She knows there there is hope for him.

The little girl is going to make a full recovery, she will have a scar on her eye in the crease of her eyelid. The family will experience no financial burden as my renters insurance will cover not only the incident but any further surgeries (like cometic) later on if it turns out she needs it, it will cover her until she's 18. It also includes pain and suffering which her mother will set aside for college. Money doesn't make it better, but it helped provide the family with peace of mind and every little bit of that in this situation sure helps.

I do appreciate the input and kind words (and some not so kind although honest). I have a lot of research to do today as Grace (the little girl) was released from the hospital yesterday. My vet has offered to contact a rescue group she works with, I'm going to contact some rescue groups and shelters myself. But no final decision has been made as of yet. I understand everyone being quick to tell me to put him down that was my first reaction too, but at least one person in the responses reminded me it is intimately me decision. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Needyouradvice (Jul 28, 2013)

@ouesi - yes I am in the states. He's in quarantine at my house now. He is up to date on all of his shots, and the deputy sheriff who reported to the scene informed me that since the mother was not pressing charges, it was up to me to me whether or not to put him down.

I think I should clarify that even if I were to calm down step back and decide I wanted to keep him, I simply can't. I'm 3 months pregnant. HOWEVER, my landlord is a single white female with no children, who will never have children and rarely has visitors. She lives in the house right next to ours within the fenced in area. She knows him well and is aware of the situation... I think the only way I wouldn't put him down at this point is if she agrees to keep him for the remainder if his life. She has three huskies (which, quite honestly is where I think this whole thing started - they conditioned him into their pack and two of them one who lives there and One who visits, have been aggressive with other dogs and one almost bit me) but that's a whole other story... Her keeping him would be as close to my keeping him without actually having to do so. He would be in the same place with the same dogs and with her, minus myself and my boyfriend. I'm hoping it works out this way because I don't think I can find the strength to kill him. <\3


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds good if the lady will take him for life and accept full responsibility for him.

I presume you'll be moving at some time. You could hardly manage a child and grumpy dogs. Are you confident that the lady's dogs are well cared for? If you are, at least the dog should have a good home after you are no longer there to check on him.

Good luck with the re-home.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Needyouradvice said:


> ...yes, I'm in the USA.


U really should check the local ordinances & the state laws re dogs who bite -

In many USA states, it's *illegal* to rehome dogs with bite histories, AND #2, U can be later *sued* should 
the dog bite anyone in the future.

I'm not exaggerating - U can be held both criminally liable & civilly liable for future bites, even years later.
U may not even have seen the dog in a decade, not know who owns the dog, & be sued or charged.
If Urs is one of those states, even signing a quit-claim will not protect U from a lawsuit or criminal charges,
if the dog bites again. U could be bankrupted; multi-million dollar judgements on one bite are recorded.


Needyouradvice said:


> He's in quarantine at my house now. He is UTD on vax, & the deputy sheriff who reported to the scene
> informed me that since the mother was not pressing charges, it was up to me whether or not to put him down.
> 
> I think I should clarify that even if I were to.. decide I want to keep him, I simply can't. *I'm 3-months pregnant.*
> ...


so... 6-months from now, U'll bring an infant home to live next door to 2 dog-aggro Sibes, 
& at least 1 who's human-aggressive? :yikes: *Plus* Ur former-dog, who badly bit a child's face?

May i say that i don't find that a comforting image. When Ur child is 18-MO, agile & active, 
it won't be a safe situation. Apparently the fenced area surrounds BOTH houses - how will U keep 
the dogs & child separate, in the same yard?

Will U ask the landlord to split the yard, with SOLID fencing that a child can't stick a hand thru?
How likely is it that the landlord will invest that money?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Needyouradvice said:


> @ouesi - yes I am in the states. He's in quarantine at my house now. He is up to date on all of his shots, and the deputy sheriff who reported to the scene informed me that since the mother was not pressing charges, it was up to me to me whether or not to put him down.
> 
> I think I should clarify that even if I were to calm down step back and decide I wanted to keep him, I simply can't. I'm 3 months pregnant. HOWEVER,* my landlord is a single white female* with no children, who will never have children and rarely has visitors. She lives in the house right next to ours within the fenced in area. She knows him well and is aware of the situation... I think the only way I wouldn't put him down at this point is if she agrees to keep him for the remainder if his life. She has three huskies (which, quite honestly is where I think this whole thing started - they conditioned him into their pack and two of them one who lives there and One who visits, have been aggressive with other dogs and one almost bit me) but that's a whole other story... Her keeping him would be as close to my keeping him without actually having to do so. He would be in the same place with the same dogs and with her, minus myself and my boyfriend. I'm hoping it works out this way because I don't think I can find the strength to kill him. <\3


I am usually the very last person to be politically correct, but can you please explain what the landlady being white has to do with anything?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Terrible situation, and I absolutely love doggies, but you're pregnant and due a child home soon? And your dog bit a small child?.. Doesn't sound safe to me hun, but best of luck on whatever you decide.

I'd hate to be in this position nor would I ever want to be, and I tend to keep McDonalds bags very very far away from my dog, and she's an ESS and placid as hell but you just never know! x


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Well there is a bit of hope there for you.

There is also some time to work with your dog an have him assessed.

For those who are saying that you can't have a child near to a dog that's bitten I will tell you what happened with me and our first dog as a couple.

To be honest I had forgotten that this happened because of the outcome but some of the posts triggered the memory for me. To be honest I think my initial reaction to your post is affected by current views in society.

When I first got married we went to the local RSPCA shelter and rehomed a border collie cross, he was 1 year old when we got him and had been starved. He had a lot of issues but one of the was his active dislike of boys around 10 years old.
One particular day a few months after we got him a boy ran past him and my dog gave chase and bit him on the calf causing severe bruising although not punctures.

We did have him for 7 1/2 years with no children at home but we socialised him by taking him out to parks where he had controlled exposure.

When I got pregnant and he was aged 8 everyone told me he had to go, but for myself and my husband this wasn't an option.

When I had a son I was very nervous, I never trusted him but then I would never trust any dog alone with a child.
He turned out to be the most incredible dog with my child. They were inseparable. He taught my son to walk by walking around with him holding onto him and then they learned to run together.

They had a whole routine for stealing biscuits where Max lay down my toddler son stood on him and Max stood up so they could reach the biscuit tin get a biscuit each. There are hundreds of incredible stories I could tell you about the two of them. Max live until aged 17 even as I post this his loss 14 years ago still hurts.

So although I know the stimulus and circumstances are different but I thought it might help to know situations can be managed.

To be honest I would have him assessed by a behaviourist. The situation with the dogs next door does worry me, however I'm not looking at it and words sometimes make a situation sound scarier than if you can see it.

Congratulations on your pregnancy and once again I'm sorry you have such an awful situation to cope with. Glad your friends little girl is recovering.

Edit: I think I must say again please have the dog and the situation assessed by a behaviourist. As leashed for life says check your area laws and insurances. In current times we all need to protect ourselves and our animals.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> In many USA states, it's *illegal* to rehome dogs with bite histories, AND #2, U can be later *sued* should
> the dog bite anyone in the future.
> 
> I'm not exaggerating - U can be held both criminally liable & civilly liable for future bites, even years later.


I want to reiterate this, because it is very true. 
Those rescues your vet is contacting? NO reputable rescue will take on a dog with a reported bite history because of the liability, and I would be *very* wary of any rescue or individual "trainer" who offers to take on such a dog. They are usually (always?) the charlatan types who are not in it to help the dog.

There are dog sanctuaries like Best Friends Society in Utah (who took on the Michael Vick dogs and had a show on Nat Geo), but they have limited space and resources, and the odds of them taking on a pet dog with no exciting story behind him are not good. (Sounds callous, but that's how it goes.)

Putting the dog next door with an owner who has created aggressive dogs is really not a good idea either. Talk about headline in the making! *shudder*

I'll be honest, based on the limited information about the bite, I would guess that your dog is rehabilitate-able at this point. In theory that is. In practice, he would need a knowledgeable, experienced home, with the right environment, and resources. And the reality is, those homes are so few and far between, that you might as well proceed as if they don't exist.

IOW, you can't just rehome this dog. If you are not willing or able to work with him, train and manage him, then you have to PTS.

There are far worse fates for a troubled dog than humane euthanasia in the arms of a familiar loved one.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> ...based on the limited info about the bite, I'd guess that your dog is rehabilitate-able at this point.
> 
> In theory that is. In practice, he'd need a knowledgeable, experienced home, with the right environment,
> and resources. And the reality is, those homes are so few and far between, that you might as well proceed
> ...


Very much agree -

& as he's Ur dog, & it's Ur problem, i must also emphasize that if U won't or can't keep the dog & do B-Mod 
with or without multiple appts & the support of professionals [a reward-based trainer experienced in aggro, 
plus a vet-behaviorist or CAAB], rehoming isn't a genuine option.

Not only can the liability issue come back later to haunt U, but the risk to others is thought by legal authorities 
to constitute "reckless endangerment". It's like selling a car that has faulty brakes - U can be sued for property 
damage, medical bills, lost time from work, etc, plus criminal charges may be brought. 

That it only happened once doesn't make him 'safe' - it only means we have no idea what triggered 
this bite, & cannot predict the future behavior under any circs, since we don't know what the root might 
have been. Dogs with *clear, distinct triggers* have a much-better prognosis: we have specific things 
that we can avoid, counter-condition, desensitize, etc.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

QUOTE She has three huskies (which, quite honestly is where I think this whole thing started - they conditioned him into their pack and two of them one who lives there and One who visits, have been aggressive with other dogs and one almost bit me) but that's a whole other story... Her keeping him would be as close to my keeping him without actually having to do so. He would be in the same place with the same dogs and with her, minus myself and my boyfriend. I'm hoping it works out this way because I don't think I can find the strength to kill him. 

I'm sorry - but do you _really _ think it is a good idea to give your dog to someone who already has three unpredictable aggressive large dogs just to keep him alive?

Your landlady's dogs might attack/kill yours - could you live with that? Even if not, she will have another large unpredictable dog to control, and it doesn't appear that she is safely managing the ones she's got. What if the four dogs together attack someone - that person might not be as fortunate as your friend's daughter. Personally I think it's totally irresponsible to pass this dog on to anyone just to salve your conscience. Either keep him and work on him yourself or have him PTS. Otherwise he could end up doing a lot of damage to someone, or being passed from hand to hand, becoming more and more aggressive with each re-homing situation.

As someone else said, his behaviour with your friend's daughter isn't necessarily how he will behave with your own baby. But don't just pass him on because you can't bear the thought of killing him. Do the right thing for your dog. If he has to die, let it be with someone he loves there to comfort him and make it as a gentle a death as possible for him. Don't let him end up frightened, confused, angry and distressed.


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I am usually the very last person to be politically correct, but can you please explain what the landlady being white has to do with anything?


Thats exactly what i was thinking:skep:


----------



## Needyouradvice (Jul 28, 2013)

"Single white female" it's a description... Not that any one part is more important than the other... Just wanted to give an idea of who she is. It was more of a saying (if you will) than anything. I'm not racist... And I don't see what the way I phrased it has to do with anything.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Needyouradvice said:


> "Single white female" it's a description... Not that any one part is more important than the other... Just wanted to give an idea of who she is. It was more of a saying (if you will) than anything. I'm not racist... And I don't see what the way I phrased it has to do with anything.


It's something that wouldn't even have been mentioned over here in UK, that's all, and it looks odd to us.

Have you decided what you are going to do with your dog?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

lostbear said:


> It's something that wouldn't even [be] mentioned over here in UK, that's all, & it looks odd to us.


SWF, SBM, SCF, etc, are all standardized abbreviations used in dating or hook-up websites & ads:

_"SWF seeks single male between 25 & 35 for dates, romance, & possible intimacy.
26, college grad, brunette; gainfully employed; love sushi, Italian, & Provencal; 
not an opera fan, but adore outdoors, dance, & athletics - swim, hike, sun, play."_

here's a more current list - 
100 Dating Acronyms and Dating Abbreviations


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

What a terrible situation all round. If you were keeping him and trying to work with him I'd say a vet check and full blood panel would be your first port of call. Sudden aggression can be because of pain or blood levels being out of sync. Thyroid problems often cause aggression and there's nothing the dog can do about that without having medication to bring the levels back within normal range. 

Dogs and children who don't actually live with them can sometimes be a volatile mix, a child could inadvertently tread on the dog or touch an area which is painful without the owner ever noticing their pain, as dogs are very stoic where pain is concerned. A hormonal imbalance could leave the dog predisposed to bite anyone without having any control of the situation, often one of the first signs with hypothyroidism. 

If you personally can't take on this responsibility then IMO the only option is pts. To save yourself the heartbreak of seeing him die peacefully you would rather send him to an uncertain, possibly life threatening future with people he doesn't really know and dogs who are sure to outcast him on his arrival, even attack and injure or kill him. 
That is saving your emotions at the expense of your dog and is very selfish to say the least. I would NEVER do that to a dog of mine just because I would be upset to see him pass peacefully to the bridge. Please don't get another dog because pts is something we all have to deal with eventually, its part and parcel of dog ownership and we have to deal with it for our dogs sake - not ours!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Malmum said:


> What a terrible situation all round. If you were keeping him and trying to work with him I'd say a vet check and full blood panel would be your first port of call. Sudden aggression can be because of pain or blood levels being out of sync. *Thyroid problems often cause aggression* and there's nothing the dog can do about that without having medication to bring the levels back within normal range.
> That's interesting - I didn't know that. It's an easy thing to remedy, too, once it has been diagnosed, so that's a very useful bit of information.
> 
> Dogs and children who don't actually live with them can sometimes be a volatile mix, a child could inadvertently tread on the dog or touch an area which is painful without the owner ever noticing their pain, as dogs are very stoic where pain is concerned. A hormonal imbalance could leave the dog predisposed to bite anyone without having any control of the situation, often one of the first signs with hypothyroidism.
> ...


Agree wholeheartedly! Losing a pet is dreadful, and there is no easy way to get a dog PTS, especially when it is a young animal with the prospect of many years ahead of it - but sometimes we have to face it, and for our dog's sake, we have to bite the bullet and accept the responsibility.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> SWF, SBM, SCF, etc, are all standardized abbreviations used in dating or hook-up websites & ads:
> 
> _"SWF seeks single male between 25 & 35 for dates, romance, & possible intimacy.
> 26, college grad, brunette; gainfully employed; love sushi, Italian, & Provencal;
> ...


I appreciate that, but can't see what it has to do with this particular situation - poster wouldn't have added 'GSH' to her comment, for instance. If she had said that 'she's a single woman and has time to spend working with the dog', I wouldn't have found that odd, but like many others, found the addition of the woman's colour a little odd. However, if it's something that is routinely done in the US, I can see why she would do it without even thinking about it - just a cultural difference.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

What a horrible situation to be in :<

whatever decission you choose I'm sure you will make the right one you have been given some very good advice here ^^


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> SWF, SBM, SCF, etc, are all standardized abbreviations used in dating or hook-up websites & ads:
> 
> _"SWF seeks single male between 25 & 35 for dates, romance, & possible intimacy.
> 26, college grad, brunette; gainfully employed; love sushi, Italian, & Provencal;
> ...


I can see where it would be relevant and necessary to mention one's colour and race on a dating site, but I doubt these things make any difference to a dog.


----------

